# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κατασκευή ιστού

## caftis

Αποφάσισα να κατασκευασω έναν ιστό έξι μέτρα για να τοποθετηθεί στον κομβο. Τα σχέδια είναι από τον stelio1540 με μια μικρή παραποίηση για οικονομία στα σίδερα. Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν είναι τα εξής: τρείς σωλήνες φ60 βαρέως Τύπου και έξι βέργες καρέ δεκαεξάρη μασίφ. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι υπομονή και γνώση στην ηλεκτροκόλληση ενα κουτι ηλεκτρόδια και να αντέχουν τα μάτια . Επισυνάπτω μερικές φωτογραφίες κατά την ώρα της κατασκευής, στη φωτογραφία εμφανίζονται τα τρία μέτρα επειδή λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου θα αργήσει να γίνει κατασκευή όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί, βαφτει και τοποθετηθεί στην ταράτσα που θα μπούν και οι επόμενες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## RpMz

Και πόσα φράγκα έφυγαν, για τις αφορές των υλικών (μόνο σίδερα)...

----------


## caftis

Ολα τα σιδερα και οι χλαπες για την ενωση των 2 3m 100E

----------


## RpMz

Thanx για την πληροφορία  ::  
Πολύ καλό σχεδιασμένο, και μιας και κατέχουμε ηλεκτροκόλιση, με ενδιέφερε ενα οικονομικό πυργάκι....

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι υπομονή και γνώση στην ηλεκτροκόλληση ενα κουτι ηλεκτρόδια και να αντέχουν τα μάτια .


Τι εννοείς να αντέχουνε τα μάτια?
Κολλάς χωρίς την ειδική μάσκα?  ::

----------


## SpIdr

και που να δεις τον πατερα μου που σε λιγο θα βγει συνταξιουχος ηλεκτροσυγκολητης ??? 100E ??? εχω συνηθισει να τα περνουμε τζαμπα απο το καταστημα της ΔΕΗ  ::

----------


## caftis

Σε μια μερα αν ξερεις ειναι ετοιμος,εγω το 3m το εφτιαξα σε ενα απογευμα.Για το αν αντεχουν τα ματια εχει πολλες μικρες κολησεις και με μασκα να κολλας οσο να'ναι θα τρως τα φλασαρισματα σου.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Σε μια μερα αν ξερεις ειναι ετοιμος,εγω το 3m το εφτιαξα σε ενα απογευμα.Για το αν αντεχουν τα ματια εχει πολλες μικρες κολησεις και με μασκα να κολλας οσο να'ναι θα τρως τα φλασαρισματα σου.


Ρε συ, τι λες τώρα? Τη μάσκα δηλαδή την φοράνε όσοι έχουνε να κάνουνε μεγάλες κολλήσεις? Προστάτευσε τα μάτια σου, μην παίζεις με την ακτινοβολία, υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία είναι, φτάνεις μέχρι και τύφλωση.
Το κακό με τις ακτινοβολίες είναι ότι τα βλαβερά για τον οργανισμό μαντάτα έρχονται όχι αμέσως αλλά εν καιρώ. ΠΧ το κινητό, έχουνε αυξηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια οι θάνατοι από όγκο στον εγκέφαλο σε ποσοστό πάνω από 600%, δε λέμε από το κινητό, αλλά από τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι?

----------


## RpMz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από caftis
> 
> Σε μια μερα αν ξερεις ειναι ετοιμος,εγω το 3m το εφτιαξα σε ενα απογευμα.Για το αν αντεχουν τα ματια εχει πολλες μικρες κολησεις και με μασκα να κολλας οσο να'ναι θα τρως τα φλασαρισματα σου.
> 
> 
> Ρε συ, τι λες τώρα? Τη μάσκα δηλαδή την φοράνε όσοι έχουνε να κάνουνε μεγάλες κολλήσεις? Προστάτευσε τα μάτια σου, μην παίζεις με την ακτινοβολία, υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία είναι, φτάνεις μέχρι και τύφλωση.
> Το κακό με τις ακτινοβολίες είναι ότι τα βλαβερά για τον οργανισμό μαντάτα έρχονται όχι αμέσως αλλά εν καιρώ. ΠΧ το κινητό, έχουνε αυξηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια οι θάνατοι από όγκο στον εγκέφαλο σε ποσοστό πάνω από 600%, δε λέμε από το κινητό, αλλά από τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι?


Παρόλο που δεν κολλάω σίδερα, και δεν χειρίζομαι ηλεκτροκόλληση, σε αυτά που έλεγε ο caftis παραπάνω έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.... Στις μικρές δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μάσκα, λόγω ότι είναι μικρή η διάρκεια της κόλλησης, και δεν προλαβαίνεις, κ μέχρι να βουτήξεις την μάσκα, η κόλληση έχει γίνει... Απο την άλλη, και εσύ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά τα πράματα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα...  ::

----------


## caftis

Το καλυτερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι αυτοματη μασκα ειναι διαφανη και με την λαμψη γινεται μαυρη ετσι με την παραμικρη αλλαγη στο φως δεν εχεις προβλημα κανενα,το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι θες λιγα ευρωπουλακια παραπανω.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το καλυτερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι αυτοματη μασκα ειναι διαφανη και με την λαμψη αιμαυρη ετσι με την παραμικρη αλλαγη στο φως δεν εχεις προβλημα κανενα,το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι θες λιγα ευρωπουλακια παραπανω.


Δεν την ξέρω αυτή τη μάσκα, αλλά καλή ακούγεται.
Πάντως παίδες, με προσοχή...

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πολύ όμορφο πυργάκι..  ::

----------


## caftis

Αν και αργησαμε λιγακι (5 μηνες) σημερα καταφερα και εβαψα τον πυργο αντε να καταφερω και να τον βαλω ελπιζω οχι σε αλλους 5 μηνες,αν και το δυσκολο ειναι να τον ανεβασω στην ταρατσα 3 οροφους ,ευτυχος εχω πολλους πελατες καμια 15αρια ελπιζω να βοηθησουν τα ρεμαλια.

----------


## DiTz

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και με τα πιάτα πάνω!  ::

----------


## koum6984

τακη ωραιο το πυργακι  ::  
ποτε ειπαμε θα ερθεις να φτιαξουμε ενα και για εμενα  ::   ::

----------


## Mourgos

ο δικος μου ειναι καπως ετσι

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ο δικος μου ειναι καπως ετσι


Πολύ επικύνδινο το μέρος που τον έχεις όμως! Κατα τ'άλλα φοβερό πυργάκι!  ::

----------


## Mourgos

ειναι πανω σε κολωνα με τα σιδερα της κολλημενα στη βαση του πυργου.

----------


## sv1bjr

Το μεράκι και η φροντίδα στην κατασκευή είναι κάτι που φαίνεται αμέσως εδώ.

Όμως, (ύπάρχει ένα όμως δυστυχώς), οι πύργοι αυτού του είδους παρουσιάζουν δύο μειονεκτήματα.

Το ένα είναι το βάρος της κατασκευής.

Το άλλο είναι ότι όσο καλά και αν βαφεί, μετά από λίγο καιρό εμφανίζονται οι σκουριές.

Η λύση που κατά κανόνα επικρατεί είναι κατασκευή με προφίλ αλουμινίου.
όπου όλα τα κομμάτια συναρμόζονται βιδωτά.

Ίσως το κόστος να είναι κατά τι μεγαλύτερο, αλλά αξίζει.

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει και το γαλβάνισμα για να μην σκουριάζει  ::  
Το βασικό μειονέκτημα σε όλους τους πύργους είναι ότι δεν είναι ελεύθερη η χρήση τους.
Επίσης δεν είναι διακριτικοί. Βέβαια υπάρχουν κάτι "μπουκέτα" με πιάτα πάνω σε ιστό, που μπροστά τους ένας πύργος θα έδειχνε πιό διακριτικός.

Όταν βρώ χρόνο θα ετοιμάσω μιά εκδοχή του 4μετρου ιστού της ΕΕΤΤ, που δεν θα θέλει αντιρίδες και θα έχει σταθερότητα πύργου.

----------


## Mixos

Μπράβο παιδιά!
Πολύ καλή κατασκευή.. 

Απλά θέλει προσοχή στη σωστή κατασκευή και χρήση.  ::

----------


## caftis

Το πρωτο κοματι τοποθετηθηκε και μπηκε και το πρωτο πιατο, η στηριξει εχει γινει με μεταλικα βησματα 16αρια στο συνολο 12, και το αλλο κοματι ειναι σε αναμονη γιατι μονος μου δεν μπορω να το σηκωσω ακολουθουν οι σχετικες φωτο,απο το πως τον ανεβασαμε στον 3 οροφο με ιμαντες 2 ατομα καλυτερα να μην τις δειτε.Οταν θα ειναι κομπλε θα ανεβασω τις σχετικες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## caftis

Σημερα τοποθετηθηκε και το δευτερο κοματι και μπηκαν και καποια πιατα ακομα μας μενουν οι αντιριδες και να μπουν και τα 2 τελευταια πιατα και το εργο εφτασε στο τελος μετα απο τοσο καιρο.

----------


## caftis

και μερικες ακομα

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από caftis
> 
> Το καλυτερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι αυτοματη μασκα ειναι διαφανη και με την λαμψη αιμαυρη ετσι με την παραμικρη αλλαγη στο φως δεν εχεις προβλημα κανενα,το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι θες λιγα ευρωπουλακια παραπανω.
> 
> 
> Δεν την ξέρω αυτή τη μάσκα, αλλά καλή ακούγεται.
> Πάντως παίδες, με προσοχή...


Moνο αυτη τη μασκα ειναι ηλεκτρονικη με μπαταρια αν δεν εχεις ευροπουλα απλα την δανειζεσαι η την νοικιαζεις.Δρα λιγα ms μετα την σπιθα

----------


## dti

> Σημερα τοποθετηθηκε και το δευτερο κοματι και μπηκαν και καποια πιατα ακομα μας μενουν οι αντιριδες και να μπουν και τα 2 τελευταια πιατα και το εργο εφτασε στο τελος μετα απο τοσο καιρο.


Μπράβο Τάκη!

----------


## manos07

Μπράβο Τάκη!!!!Άργησε αλλα άξιζε τον κόπο  ::  .Είσαι ο άνθρωπος που έφερε την τεχνολογία στη Ζώφρια και όλοι οι πελάτες σου είμαστε περήφανοι και υπόχρεοι για αυτό.Να συνεχίσεις την καλή δουλεια.
Υ.Γ. -> 3 ΖΗΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ CAFTI.ΖΗΤΩ!!ΖΗΤΩ!!ΖΗΤΩ!!
Υ.Γ. -> ΖΗΤΩ Ο Μ.L.N(LIGO AKYRO AYTO ALLA DEN PEIRAZEI)  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Απίστευτο το αποτέλεσμα!
Μπράβο!
Φοβερό πυργάκι!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

έχει κάποιο δέσιμο που δεν πρόσεξα?


γιατί το είδα σαν 6μέτρα πράμα με πιάτα να κάνει μοχλό στη βάση μόνο?  :: 





[καρα-offtopic=Αλφρέδο, πώς περάσαν 2 βδομάδες ε? ...  ::  ]

----------


## caftis

θα μπουν 3 συρματοσχοινα απλα δεν προλαβαμε γιαυτο και δεν βαλαμε ολα τα πιατα επανω.Οταν θα ειναι οκ θα τις βαλω και αυτες.

----------


## Trackman

μπράβο ωραίος ο πύργος σου

----------


## caftis

Μετα και απο το τεστ του τυφονα που περασε και δεν καταλαβε απολυτος τιποτα τον συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα,αν και ολο το βραδυ το περασα στην ταρατσα για να βλεπω αν κουναει, τσαμπα το ξενυχτη.Ακολουθει φωτο με τα συρματοσχοινα που τοποθετηθηκαν 4χιλ.

----------


## nitako

Ωραια κατασκευη!Μπράβο!Το μονο που δεν μ αρεσει ειναι που κρεμονται τα καλοδια απο τα πιατα(λεπτομέριες)Και παλι μπράβο

----------


## alex-23

βαλε επιτονια για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου!
αν ποτε βαλεις περισσοτερα πιατα τοτε πρεπει.
αν βαλεις γωνιες τα πιατα θα βγουν πιο εξω και ετσι στο ιδιο υψος θα μπορεις να βαλεις 2 πιατα.
καλη τυχη ελπιζω να εχεις βαλει καλη βαση!  ::  

εγω παντος δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα γιατι καναμε καλη δουλεις με τα παιδια .

----------


## DiTz

> βαλε επιτονια για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου!
> αν ποτε βαλεις περισσοτερα πιατα τοτε πρεπει.
> αν βαλεις γωνιες τα πιατα θα βγουν πιο εξω και ετσι στο ιδιο υψος θα μπορεις να βαλεις 2 πιατα.
> καλη τυχη ελπιζω να εχεις βαλει καλη βαση!  
> 
> εγω παντος δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα γιατι καναμε καλη δουλεις με τα παιδια .


  ::   ::   ::  
Aπο περιέργεια...
Μπορείς και θυμάσαι ποιο πιατό κοιτάει ποιον;;;

----------


## pilgrim

> βαλε επιτονια για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου!
> αν ποτε βαλεις περισσοτερα πιατα τοτε πρεπει.
> αν βαλεις γωνιες τα πιατα θα βγουν πιο εξω και ετσι στο ιδιο υψος θα μπορεις να βαλεις 2 πιατα.
> καλη τυχη ελπιζω να εχεις βαλει καλη βαση!  
> 
> εγω παντος δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα γιατι καναμε καλη δουλεις με τα παιδια .



ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!
Ποσα λινκς εχεις?Πρεπει να μετρησα πανω απο 13?Με ενα ρουτερ ολα αυτα?
Πρεπει να ειναι ορατος απο χιλιομετρα..........

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::  
ξερω ολα τα πιατα που κοιτανε
ειναι 15 πιατα τωρα πανω!
τα ειχα παλια σε ενα router αλλα το ενα εκανε παραμβολη στο αλλο!
τωρα εχω 4 routers  ::

----------


## manoskol

alex.... χωρις παρεξηγηση ... πολυ show off ρε φίλε....  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Πάντως τα πυργακια ειναι ώραια ...αλλα ειναι πολλα τα πιάτα... Αρη....

----------


## commando

> ξερω ολα τα πιατα που κοιτανε
> ειναι 15 πιατα τωρα πανω!
> τα ειχα παλια σε ενα router αλλα το ενα εκανε παραμβολη στο αλλο!
> τωρα εχω 4 routers


και ποιον εχεις για routing αυτον με το 2.9.6 ?

----------


## alex-23

manoskol
το τι τραβαω για να δουλευουν ολα εγω το ξερω!
εχεις 5 λινκ και ξερεις πως ειναι.
φαντασου να ειχες 15!

commando
ολα τρεχουν quagga ibgp...

----------


## commando

ζηλευω  ::   ::   ::  ...στα ποσα θα σταματησεις?

----------


## jamesbond

> βαλε επιτονια για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου!
> αν ποτε βαλεις περισσοτερα πιατα τοτε πρεπει.
> αν βαλεις γωνιες τα πιατα θα βγουν πιο εξω και ετσι στο ιδιο υψος θα μπορεις να βαλεις 2 πιατα.
> καλη τυχη ελπιζω να εχεις βαλει καλη βαση!  
> 
> εγω παντος δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα γιατι καναμε καλη δουλεις με τα παιδια .


αντιαισθητικό!!!! πανάσχημο!!!  ::   ::

----------


## StukiTR

επειδη δε καταλαβα πολλα απο τις διαμετρους τον σωληνων και των παρελκωμενων μπορει κανεις να μου τα πει?
γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω και εγω ενα.


ευχαριστω!

----------


## acoul

> alex.... χωρις παρεξηγηση ... πολυ show off ρε φίλε....


όσοι τα έχουν τα δείχνουν πως να το κάνουμε ...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> alex.... χωρις παρεξηγηση ... πολυ show off ρε φίλε....    
> 
> 
> όσοι τα έχουν τα δείχνουν πως να το κάνουμε ...




```
Thu Mar 01, 2007
```

Είσαι έλεος!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> επειδη δε καταλαβα πολλα απο τις διαμετρους τον σωληνων και των παρελκωμενων μπορει κανεις να μου τα πει?
> γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω και εγω ενα.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω!


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς?

----------


## Vigor

> επειδη δε καταλαβα πολλα απο τις διαμετρους τον σωληνων και των παρελκωμενων μπορει κανεις να μου τα πει?
> γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω και εγω ενα.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω!


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=168079#p168079 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....168079#p168079 Internet



> Λοιπόν μην πάρεις *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* άλλο, ό,τι και αν σου προτείνουν διαφορετικό. 
> 
> Να πάρεις *πράσινο* (ο καλύτερος) ή στην χειρότερη *κόκκινο* σιδεροσωλήνα 1 1/2 ίντσα από κατάστημα με υδραυλικά/είδη υγιεινής. Με τίποτα μην πάρεις τον *κίτρινο*. Αυτούς βάζουν στις πινακίδες στους δρόμους (2 ίντσες συνήθως) και είναι η πλέον ευτελής ποιότητα. 
> 
> Έχε πρόχειρα περί τα 30-40 ευρώ για έναν 6μετρο σωλήνα (εγώ είχα πάρει έναν 6μετρο κόκκινο με 27 ευρώ από του Ζωγράφου - με απόδειξη). 
> 
> *Hint*: Τα χρώματα που αναφέρω είναι ένα απλό μαρκάρισμα που βάζουν σε μια από τις δύο άκρες του κάθε σωλήνα με απλή λαδομπογιά σε ένα μικρό σημείο, για να διακρίνουν την σκληρότητα (δηλαδή το πάχος του σωλήνα, όχι την εξωτερική του διάμετρο) του. *Για να ξέρεις τι αγοράζεις και τι προσπαθούν να σου πουλήσουν*

----------


## StukiTR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από StukiTR
> 
> επειδη δε καταλαβα πολλα απο τις διαμετρους τον σωληνων και των παρελκωμενων μπορει κανεις να μου τα πει?
> γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να κανω και εγω ενα.
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω!
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς?



εννοω τις ακριβης διαστασεις απο σωληνες,βεργες,βασεις.απλα ολα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από StukiTR
> 
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει κάποια σταθερή συνταγή, η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.
Τα πιατάκια είναι ψηλά και έχουνε αντίσταση στον αέρα, δρούνε σα μοχλός με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύει να καταρρεύσει όλος ο ιστός. Φαντάσου να πέσει από κανάν έβδομο όροφο στο κεφάλι κανενός! ΤΟ ζητούμενο είναι να μην κινδυνεύει ο ιστός με κάποια χιλιόμετρα άερα να πέσει, ή να τσακίσει.
Οπότε, αντιρρίδες, στιβαρός σωλήνας, καλό είναι μεταλλικές αντιρρίδες σταθερές στη βάση και φυσικά καλής ποιότητας υλικά όπως πχ τα συρματόσχοινα. Μην κάνεις να ανέβεις 3-4 χρονια και το συρματόσχοινο είναι κλωστή πλέον από τη σκουριά.
Δες φωτός από την Gallery.

----------


## StukiTR

οκ ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!

----------

